# February 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of February 2013 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


 Please note I've highlighted (in red) a key point that many are missing. You must mention in the original thread that the photo has been nominated for photo of the month and leave a link to this thread for the person to follow. It takes only a few moments more to do, so please take the time to do so


----------



## ATVrider43

Do you just post the picture in this thread or PM it?


----------



## Blitz55

I am going to submit my first pick, and first ever submission to POTM. 

I am going with *RobN185's* Photo of a fantastic looking castle. It certainly captured my imagination and I think others as well.

*Rapunzel*
#2 From Across The Fields
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/317133-rapunzel.html






Think I got all the required info. Let me know if im missing anything.


----------



## ATVrider43

I have a couple I couldn't chose between the two.  I don't know if I can nominate myself?  And two photos?
_[mod edit - self nominations removed]_


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

ATVrider43 said:


> I have a couple I couldn't chose between the two.  I don't know if I can nominate myself?  And two photos?





Overread said:


> RULES:
> 
> 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.
> 
> 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted....* you can't nominate yourself.*



Mod Request: Make "You can't nominate yourself" its own rule (preferably #1 or #2), to avoid confusion


----------



## Overread

Rule 3 split into two parts to help clarify the point about not allowing self nomination


----------



## ATVrider43

Okay sorry I must have missed that. sorry


----------



## Overread

No problem, you're not the only one that missed it - hopefully separating it into a separate rule will help avoid further problems


----------



## ATVrider43

I'm surprised there hasn't been more nominations, but here is mine 

_[mod edit - nomination removed due to wrong year]_


----------



## Buckster

ATVrider43 said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been more nominations, but here is mine
> 
> *Greenfield Village, Michigan
> Buckster
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/8993-vanishing-point-4.html*


While I appreciate the nomination, that entry can't be in the running, as it was posted by me on 11-06-2009, not February of 2013.  Much appreciated anyway though!


----------



## ATVrider43

Dang lol, I guess I'm not good with these nominations lol, so it HAS to be a picture that was posted in that current month?


----------



## Buckster

ATVrider43 said:


> Dang lol, I guess I'm not good with these nominations lol, so it HAS to be a picture that was posted in that current month?


Rule 4.


----------



## Overread

Yep only in the current year  So Feb 2013


----------



## ATVrider43

No wonder I took a whole test, when in the directions it simply stated "write your name" lol.... Sorry again!


----------



## Josh66

Ballistics



Ballistics said:


>


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

ATVrider43 said:


> No wonder I took a whole test, when in the directions it simply stated "write your name" lol.... Sorry again!



Lol, this thread has been a bit rocky for you eh? Well you're cool about it, that makes all the difference. And many other people have made the same mistakes, so you're not alone


----------



## ATVrider43

Rotanimod said:


> ATVrider43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I took a whole test, when in the directions it simply stated "write your name" lol.... Sorry again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this thread has been a bit rocky for you eh? Well you're cool about it, that makes all the difference. And many other people have made the same mistakes, so you're not alone
Click to expand...


Yeah I bit lol, and thanks, I don't see a problem making a mistake just fixing it next time  and phew good


----------



## ratssass

ATVrider43 said:


> No wonder I took a whole test, when in the directions it simply stated "write your name" lol.... Sorry again!



...you're journey through this thread has certainly been fun.Believe me,I'm laughing with you...not at you.Especially the test story.....lol


----------



## ATVrider43

Haha, as long as I'm keeping the smiles lol idc


----------



## Michael79

I hope I'm doing this right.

Photographer: Alex_B
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/317901-recent-northern-lights.html



Alex_B said:


> 1: some nights ago, Aurora above the camp.


----------



## sm4him

It was almost impossible to pick just ONE of these--can you nominate an entire SERIES for POTM?!? :lmao:

In the end, I kept coming back to this one:

EDIT: Never mind. I'll let Runnah's nomination below stand to represent the whole series.  'Cause I couldn't successfully work the stupid img tags this morning anyway. Quite likely a technical problem somewhere between the chair and the monitor. :lmao:


----------



## runnah

I was going to nominate this one...


----------



## sm4him

runnah said:


> I was going to nominate this one...
> 
> View attachment 36648



Well, you mentioned it in the original thread before I ever even saw them, so I think I'll retract my nomination, and let you have it. Besides, I can't get the stupid img tags to work right on this new Mac.

But I still wish the entire series could be nominated!


----------



## Sarmad

RobN185 said:


> Evening Sun on the Chateau.



I don't know why I like this photo, other close call was two rivers meeting from the same guy.


----------



## Wadi1100D

I would like to nominate the following photo of a Cameron Pit Viper by orionmystery

Cameron Highland pit viper (Popeia nebularis)


----------



## O'Rork

I nominate Just Chilling by manny212


----------



## RobN185

I nominate "invisible" for the best architectural BW I have seen in a long, long time.
Superb composition and excellent processing.



invisible said:


> Christian Science, Boston


----------

